# Fly Rod question



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Like a dumba$$ I broke my favorite 6wt today. It was a white river rod from bass pro but I loved it . I want to replace it and really do not want to drive back to Bass Pro. Where locally can I get another rod. really looking for suggestions for a better rod or another one real close in comparison


----------



## Mouse (Nov 20, 2009)

Dizzy Lizzy's, maybe not the largest selection, but it is a local business.


----------

